# Gentoo o Funtoo?

## darkfor.del

Salve, lo so che l'argomento è stato affrontato più volte ma non riesco a capire le vere differenze tra Gentoo e Funtoo. Principalmente, usano i stessi repository o Funtoo ha meno pacchetti di Gentoo? mi sembra di aver capito che i flags sono meno importanti su Funtoo, perché? i profili di Funtoo sono diversi da quelli di Gentoo? ho capito che il portage di Funtoo è migliorato ma ha i stessi comandi? Io sono incuriosito da Funtoo perché su Gentoo ho avuto problemi con la compatibilità della mia scheda video con il kernel, ho risolto installando un kernel testing binario consigliato da un utente di questo forum e Funtoo si potrebbe perfino installare kernel di Debian. Se voi me lo sconsigliereste, perché? Se Gentoo è il migliore, perché? Un grazie in anticipo!

----------

## fturco

Una eventuale incompatibilità tra una scheda video e il kernel non dovrebbe dipendere dalla particolare distribuzione GNU/Linux utilizzata.

Penso che dovresti piuttosto cercare di capire quali opzioni nel kernel occorre attivare, ed eventualmente installare anche il firmware, se necessario.

----------

## darkfor.del

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Una eventuale incompatibilità tra una scheda video e il kernel non dovrebbe dipendere dalla particolare distribuzione GNU/Linux utilizzata.
> 
> Penso che dovresti piuttosto cercare di capire quali opzioni nel kernel occorre attivare, ed eventualmente installare anche il firmware, se necessario.

 

Ho rispettato tutte le guide del sito ufficiale e ho fatto vari tentativi (pure varie installazioni pulite) ma non voleva farmi andare alla shell ma la mia è una Radeon Vega 8 integrata di una AMD Ryzen 3 2200G e avevo letto da qualche sito che per questi microprocessori e queste schede video la compatibilità sarebbe stata oltre il kernel 5 ma Gentoo (stable) e ancora alla 4

----------

## fturco

Se per te non è un problema prova magari a smascherare soltanto il kernel in modo da utilizzare la versione testing più recente.

----------

## darkfor.del

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Se per te non è un problema prova magari a smascherare soltanto il kernel in modo da utilizzare la versione testing più recente.

 

come ho fatto, infatti intendevo che ho fatto proprio questo. Mi sono solo dimenticato di specificare che tutti quei kernel binari sono sul testing

----------

